# South Arkansas sunset



## jackrat (Jan 18, 2012)

I just watched one of the most beautiful,vividly colored sunsets I've ever witnessed.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 18, 2012)

I am always amazed at the color ranges in a sunset
Nice pics.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice colors...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW, flat out wonderful!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats absolutely beautiful... Seeing that makes me wish I had been there so bad with my Canon Rebel. I love, love, love taking scenic pictures but rarely seeing anything that pretty unless I am vacationing in Colorado.


----------

